
AI can't do jazz because spontaneity is at jazz's core - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/07/ai-cant-do-jazz-because-spontaneity-is-at-its-core/
======
bhouston
Spontaneity can be learned. And once AI can do it, it will be one less thing
we think are unique about humans.

And Jazz isn't true spontaneity, it is learned patterns and it is rule-based,
it is just that there are so many that experienced Jazz great know that it
appears to be random or spontaneity.

